# Dunhill Rumor



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Has anyone else heard the rumor that CAO will start distributing 12 of the Orlik blended Dunhill blends, and that they should be in the US mid-August? This seams to be the real deal as there is one person who is already taking pre orders. The supposed blends will be

Deluxe Navy Rolls
The Royal Yacht
Standard Mixture
Early Morning Pipe
My Mixture 965
Nightcap
London Mixture
Standard Mixture Medium
Three Year Mature Virginia
Stardard Mixture Mild
Flake
Light Flake


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Hope the rumour pans out. I have only had the opportunity to try Royal Yacht, Standard Medium, and Light Flake. All three are to my liking. Fortunately, if it does not pan out, I at least have an unopened tin of Standard Medium.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

they were talking about this at my B&M store but they don't know how bad the prices will be. I hope it won't be more than just buying it on the Ebay's...


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> Has anyone else heard the rumor that CAO will start distributing 12 of the Orlik blended Dunhill blends, and that they should be in the US mid-August? This seams to be the real deal as there is one person who is already taking pre orders. The supposed blends will be
> 
> Deluxe Navy Rolls
> The Royal Yacht
> ...


Who is the one person?


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

I heard from a well respected vendor on another forum. They are supposed to launch again in mid-August?


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

This rumor seems to pop up every few months or so, hopefully this time there is some truth in it.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Bringing back Dunhill and omitting Elizabethan is akin to throwing away a winning $1,000,000 lottery ticket!

Hopefully, that will be rectified. Good news about Dunhill, though. It has so many fans.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

This is from an interview with CAO CEO Tim Ozgener this past February 18th. The scuttlebutt at the time was very negative; that CAO had given up on doing a deal. Hopefully that has somehow changed.

_PM: That brings me to this. For about the last 6 months or so, there have been a lot of rumors flying around the pipe industry that CAO will be the new US distributor for Dunhill pipe tobacco. Can you confirm or deny these rumors?

Tim: We had been hoping that that would be the case and we would have liked to have distributed those pipe tobaccos, but unfortunately it's not up to us. It's been something that has been BAT [British American Tobacco]; sort of, the ball is in their court. As of right now, we don't have the green light to go ahead and distribute those pipe tobaccos. So as of now, all I can say is; that we would've liked to, we thought we were going to be able to, but we haven't received the go ahead to do it from BAT. So I'm not sure where it's at right now.

PM: Are negotiations still open with them for that?

Tim: Again, I'm not really sure where it's at. The ball is in their court and we just haven't received the approval to go ahead and start distributing._


----------



## Daggers62 (Jun 3, 2010)

This rumour is also in the UK.

I cant post links due to post count but if you Google *Gauntleys of Nottingham* you can see they are offering the new Dunhill tobacco


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Standard Mixture Medium and Standard Mixture are the same thing. The name was changed due to an european prohibition of labeling tobaccos with "Light, Mild, Medium" kind of discription. However, I don´t know how Standard Mixture Mild is now called (last time I saw it for sale it still had the same name.)
Standard Mixture Full is no longer produced (I think).


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

CAO? The people who bring us (or don't bring us) Dan Tobacco? Oh, great; that'll help...


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Im in the UK and Dunhill pipe baccy is due release 1st August!! if its happening here its most likely happening there ainkiller:


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Does it really matter if Dunhill comes back? It will still be made by Orlik, right? I haven't read a review yet that says an Orlik Dunhill blend is equal or even close to the old Murray's Dunhill blends.


----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

Well, yes, because I have never had pre-orlik dunhill (though I do have two murray tins stashed), and I really enjoy the different modern dunhill blends that I've tried. 

I dunno, maybe the "real" dunhills were better, but then if a frog had wings he wouldn't bump his a$& when he hopped. But they don't, and the old dunhills are gone. The new ones may be different, but lots of folks love 'em just the same.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Not a piper but buy for the troops so I am hoping for it being true!


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Madonna Archer - [email protected]
Director of HR and Customer Relations
CAO International

I had emailed her in December 2009 and she replied about the Dunhill rumor running at that time.

Somebody up to asking her now??


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

plexiprs said:


> Madonna Archer - [email protected]
> Director of HR and Customer Relations
> CAO International
> 
> ...


Message sent. I'll let everyone know what she replies.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Garin said:


> the old dunhills are gone. The new ones may be different, but lots of folks love 'em just the same.


I guess so. It would be nice to see _someone_ bring Dunhill blends back to their former glory. But until I start hearing how these new Dunhill blends are making Pease, McClelland or Samuel Gawith seem like also-rans then I'll spend my money elsewhere.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Dunhill was already gone when I came back, and I don't think I ever smoked any Dunhill blends back in the seventies. But from the descriptions I've seen, there aren't too many that will get a try out from me. Early Morning Pipe sounds intriguing, but that's probably about it. On the other hand, I'm really looking forward to that one.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

I never had any Murray's, but newly produced EMP and Standard Mixtures are good smokes. Nightcap is very good, better than Artisan's Blend.


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

dj1340 said:


> This rumor seems to pop up every few months or so, hopefully this time there is some truth in it.


 Same here. There has been a lot of CAO/Dan tobaccos arriving lately that I had seen unavailable for awhile now. Let see where it goes. :clap2:


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Requiem said:


> I never had any Murray's, but newly produced EMP and Standard Mixtures are good smokes. Nightcap is very good, better than Artisan's Blend.


I agree, Gustavo. It would be nice to at least have EMP distributed in the U.S. I like other English/Orientals too, but EMP has a quality that I can't quite describe and which personally, I've found nowhere else. Oh, wait - I know what it is: I just like it better. St. Bruno too.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I received a reply from Madonna Archer at CAO. Looks like good news for the Fall fellows. Check out this thread:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...oks-like-dunhill-tobaccos-coming-us-fall.html


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Dunhill pipe tobacco in the UK now put back 'again' till September 2010 :jaw:


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

I had to travel to Southern Germany... Lindau on lake constance to purchase a couple of tins of Dunhill.. Its bizzarre because its still not available in the UK till maybe November/December now, yet on the tins its made in London!!


----------

